# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  OpenD6 House Rules/Revisions

## ToranIronfinder

Some of the older guys may remember West End Games Star Wars game in the D6 system, or one of WEG's other licensed products. D6 was a good system, and like DnD, one of its owners released it under an OGL. With recent announcements, I figured the settings I have in my head would be better put together with OpenD6 rather than with DnD or D20 Modern; particularly since it would not connect with DnD lore. A few questions for those who might remember that system: 

1. Years ago I found an old website (now defunct) which did a homebrew D6 and D6, which noted some of the issues I had back in the day, and it seems to fit some of the goals of the OSR, but with less complexity (figure the skill to be used and difficulty and go for it), and its relatively easy to come up with a quick encounter (create the basic combat statistics, put them on an index card and change the aesthetics as needed). This was before OpenD6 came about under Erik Gibson's management of the property. One of the products released under the OGL was D6 fantasy. It has its charms, but the magic system needs some work. I have a few ideas there; if OGL 1.0 remains intact enough, one could import the schools to replace the magic skills in the system as it is, but there are other possibilities as well. and I have a few other cleanups in mind. I think adding a class system (treating a class as a bundle of skills that are advanced together, with perhaps a few extras formed along the way; and in the spirit of the OSR, characters could create classes as they go--say the fighter builds a keep and requires everyone to join the militia and train every week, over time this could be the "local militia class"). Is anyone aware of anything else that replaces the four magic skills in D6 Fantasy without resorting to a spell list (such as say the approach taken by Mini6)? 

2. One thing I am thinking about is the difficulty and progression, in basic D6, the progression of skill development was 1D, !D+1, 1D+2, 2D, etc. The problem is, 1D+2 has a range of 3-8, while 2D has a range of 2-12 (aside from the impact of a 1 on the wild die, this means the lower end of the higher level is slightly lower than the lower end of a previous level). I'm thinking of switching to 1D-1, 1D, 1D+1, 2D-1 etc. Any thoughts?  


3. Finally it seems a bit odd to use dice that move in increments of 6 with difficulties that move in increments of 5; it makes the lower ranges really tough, I'm thinking of switching to increments of 3 before modifiers (Very easy is 3, easy is 6, normal is 9, etc). To help balance this out, each "pip" would have both a die code and a step, and steps would be used for passive tests against other characters. Again, any thoughts?

----------

